# Tour of Borrego 22, 40, 62 mile rides and Montezuma hill climb challenge 3-4 & 3-5-06



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tour of Borrego 22, 40, 62 mile rides and Montezuma hill climb challenge 3-4 & 3-5-06*

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Tour of Borrego road bike rides planned for March 4th and 5th, 2006 at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs.

Road rides of 22, 40 and 62 miles take place on Saturday March 4th, 2006. The 62 mile (or 100k) ride is new this year.

For the experienced hard core climbing enthusiast we are offering our optional hill climb challenge up Montezuma Grade on Sunday Morning March 5th.

Palm Canyon Resort is offering reduced rates for cyclists who mention they are doing the TOB ride when making their reservation. Their number is 1-800-242-0044.

For complete ride details, pictures, maps and profiles and how to register, please check out our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------

